# Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder



## Friedrichshagener (16. Juli 2014)

Nachdem ich mich ein bissel damit geschäftig habe was meint ihr!

Meine Wahl steht fest es soll ein Minn Koto sein!

Nur welchen es gibt 2 Baureihen die für mich in frage kommen, vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit ihnen!

Minn Kota Endura C2 55<<<<<<300€

Minn Kota Endura Max 55<<<<<410€

Das größte für mich erkennbare Merkmal bittet der Max. in seiner stufenlosen Schaltbarkeit gegenüber seinen Vorgänger den Endura C2!

Dazu muss ich sagen ich will damit auch auf der stelle stehen mit dem Boot um zu angeln und nicht immer den anker werfen müssen!
Daher scheint mir das stufenlose Modell sehr von Vorteil weil man die Geschwindigkeit gefühlvoll einstellen kann

Lohnt es sich in euren Augen die ~ 100€ mehr auszugeben ?


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Hi, 

also wenn Du mich fragst, macht alles andere als stufenlos keinen Sinn wenn Du einiger maßen ernsthaft mit dem Boot fahren möchtest. 
Die Max-Serie wird dazu doch auch noch als stromsparender verkauft.

Also für mich wäre nicht die Frage C2 oder Max55 sondern Max55 oder Motorguide Varimax 55 (385€) - wo gibt es den Minn Kota so günstig? (Edit: Dr. Know hat mir die Frage schon beantwortet.) Damals als ich vor der Entscheidung stand lagen ca. 100€ zwischen Motorguide und Minn Kota.

Grüße JK


----------



## Korken (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Du hast dir die Frage schon selbst beantwortet: Stufenlos soll er sein.
Also den Minn Kota Endura Max 55


----------



## MegaBarsch (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Auf jeden Fall stufenlos! Gerade, wenn du dich auf der Stelle halten willst, funktioniert das mit einem stufenlosen Motor besser. Ist zudem auch noch stromsparender.
Ich habe den Traxxis 55, der bis auf die höhenverstellbare Pinne baugleich mit dem Endura Max 55 ist.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

habe mir Traxxis nun auch mal angesehen!
Wie ist das mit der Pinne zum ausziehen sehr von Vorteil?
Ich meine ich habe an meinen Trainer 2 auch nicht viel Platz aber das scheint mir eine sehr gute sache zu sein!

An den Mehrkosten von 50€ soll es nicht scheitern

an was für einem Boot haste den dran?


----------



## pike-81 (16. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab mir auch gerade den Traxxis 55 gegönnt. Bin sehr zufrieden. 
Eingesetzt wird er an den üblichen Leihbooten zum Schleppen und beim Spotwechsel. 
Die verstellbare Pinne ist schon komfortabel. Vor Allem, wenn man den Motor zum Driften einsetzt. 
Petri


----------



## xaru (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Hab auch den Traxxis 55, praktisch mit der Pinne #6

Den bekommst wenn du suchst schon ab 459,-


----------



## Friedrichshagener (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Habe mal einen Händler angeschrieben könnt ihr das bestätigen????

Aus Gründen der Zuverlässigkeit würde ich Ihnen keinen Praxis 55 verkaufen. Deshalb gibt es da und dort Abverkaufsaktionen.
Ih empfehle den Endura max 55 von Minn Kota, der ist sogar billiger, und funktioniert.
Für weitere Fragen bitte einfach anrufen.


----------



## Korken (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Zur besseren Verständlichkeit: Pinne Kippbar oder Ausziehbar -
Der Traxxis hat meiner Meinung nach eine kippbare Pinne und nicht Ausziehbar
und der Endura Max 55 hat eine ausziehbare Pinne aber nicht kippbar.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

mhhhh ok das zwar nett aber nicht so wichtig!

Das mit der Zuverlässigkeit beim traxxis hat mich aber schon bissel stutzig gemacht!
Das mit dem Abverkauf stimmt aber wirklich gibt Händler die schmeißen die für 450€ raus aber für 650€

Neuste Modell Ok aber muss ja nicht gleich besser sein


----------



## Korken (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Ich kenne mehrere Bootsangler die den Traxxis seit langen benutzen.Von Problemen hab ich noch nichts gehört. 
Bleibt die Frage: Warum für den Traxxis mehr bezahlen wenn der Endura das gleiche für weniger € bietet?


----------



## Friedrichshagener (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

wenn das der einzige unterschied ist, dann sollte meine Wahl ja klar sein

Wie seht ihr das mir wurde geraten eine normale Starterbatterie zu kaufen!
Klar wird sie wohl nicht so lange halten wie eine Gel Batterie weil sie ja nicht für einen E. Motor ausgelegt ist aber die Gel kostet ja mal locker fast 3 mal so viel.


----------



## xaru (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Selbst wenn der traxxis mal versagen sollte, gibt ja noch garantie. 
Die pinne ist schwenkbar und teleskopierbar.

schau dir mal AGM batterien an, das sind verbraucher batterien zb für wohnmobilie. Die gegen auch


----------



## MegaBarsch (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Wie mein Vorgänger schon schrieb: Die Pinne vom Traxxis ist ausziehbar *und *in  3 Stufen nach oben verstellbar. Ich finde das von Vorteil, weil ich auch  gerne mal im Boot stehe und mit dieser Option den Motor bequem im Stehen bedienen kann.
Zudem kann man die Pinne zwecks Transport aus Platzgründen auch komplett nach innen verstellen.

@ Friedrichhagener: Für den Hausgebrauch (Edersee) hängt der Traxxis bei mir an einem Terhi 385... und das geht gut ab#6 Ich hab den Kauf keine Sekunde bereut. 

Ich hatte ihn im Juni auch im Urlaub mit (Schweden) und neben einem Benziner an einem Linder fishing 440. Den Benziner hab ich nur zum Strecke machen genutzt, den Rest (schleppen) mit dem Traxxis. Selbst bei starkem Wind zu zweit im Boot war das kein Problem. 
Ich habe einen 90 aH Lipo Akku (15 kg), der mir den ganzen Tag reicht (bisher max 11,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit). Ist nicht billig, aber leicht und damit gut transportabel. Wenn man, wie ich, die Teile auch im Urlaub nutzen möchte oder nicht im Boot lassen kann, gibt`s m. Mn. nach keine Alternative.
Ich habe mich vorher ausgiebig informiert und kann daher nur zitieren "quality remains when the price is long forgotten". So long und viel Glück bei der Entscheidung!


----------



## Korken (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> .......
> Ich habe einen 90 aH Lipo Akku (15 kg), der mir den ganzen Tag reicht (bisher max 11,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit).....



Ist ja wahnsinn, sind die lipo Akkus wirklich so gut ? Fährst du ein 55 lbs Motor ?


----------



## MegaBarsch (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Ja, den 55er. Ich denke, die Kombination vom stufenlosen Motor mit stromsparendem Maximizer-System und Lipo-Akku macht diese Laufzeiten möglich.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Habe eine Bericht gefunden was mich stuzig macht sowas sagte mir auch schon ein Händler...

Ist jemand das Problem bekannt?
Dann sollte dies ja auch den Maxi... betreffen?



Hi Freunde
Meine endlose Nachforschungen haben endlich ein Ergebnis.Bei der stufenlosen 12V Traxxis Serie wurde in der E-Platine ein Temp-Fühler von ca. 30° C eingebaut dh., dass der Motor bei über 30° teilweise ruckelt oder abschaltet.In Europa ein irrsinn, da ja das dunkle Gehäuse nach einer Sonneneinstrahlung von einigen Stunden ja nicht mehr zum Angreifen ist. Mir wurde im August 2012 mein 55 Traxxis 12V stufenlos anstandslos in einen neuen 55 Traxxis 12V Schalter 5/3 bei Allroundmarin Austria ausgetauscht. Funzt jetzt anstandslos da keine Elektronik mehr


----------



## pike-81 (21. Juli 2014)

Moinsen!
Davon habe ich auch gelesen. 
Scheint aber nur auf ältere Baureihen zuzutreffen. 
War gestern wieder problemlos 11h in der prallen Sonne unterwegs. 
Petri


----------



## Friedrichshagener (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Ich war heute auch draußen
Konnte auch 2 schöne 35er Barschen mitnehmen.

Bin immer noch nicht so ganz entschlossen!

Ob Schaltstufen oder stufenlos...........macht 100€ Ersparnis aus bei gleichen Modell! 

#c#c#c


----------



## xaru (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

Ganz klar Stufenlos, egal ob Schleppen Vertikalen ec. 

Stufe zwei zu lahm und drei zu schnell, nur als Beispiel.


----------



## Friedrichshagener (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wahl des richtigen Elektro Außenborder*

das denke ich mir ja auch

funktioniert das gut sich gut auf einer stelle zu halten gegen die strömung?


----------

